# Koozie Dye Sublimation Help



## avery.milam (Jul 24, 2018)

I recently purchased a dye sublimation printer and plan on using it mostly for neoprene koozies. I have been pressing them for 45 seconds at 390 degrees and they colors are turning out great! The only problem is when they come out they are alot thinner and flimsier. Any ideas what I am doing wrong?


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

avery.milam said:


> I recently purchased a dye sublimation printer and plan on using it mostly for neoprene koozies. I have been pressing them for 45 seconds at 390 degrees and they colors are turning out great! The only problem is when they come out they are alot thinner and flimsier. Any ideas what I am doing wrong?


Too much pressure I would guess.

We use light pressure @390 F for 40 seconds in a top & bottom heat press or 45 in a top heat only press.
We get great color and they dont seam "flimsy" after they have cooled.


----------



## Twisted Grafix (Oct 5, 2016)

It could be the koozie. Some of the cheaper koozies aren't made for sublimation. JDS has some really good ones that hold up extremely well. We do 400 @ 55 seconds with firm pressure.


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

Yup, could be either way too much pressure or low quality 'neoprene' koozie. JDS is one of the local places we use when we have a rush order and theirs is pretty good.

We use medium to firm pressure, 400(F) degrees, 55sec.


----------

